# Creating a list of disses



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 25, 2008)

I am making a list of disses and I need some help to makeit longer. Any one could post any disses they want. 


Disses

Your so fat when you went to Japan everyone said "godzilla! godzilla!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your so fat when god said lets me make some light you blocked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your so stupid when you put a quarter in a parking slot you say "wheres my gumball?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You fight like a dairy farmer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (posted up by sinkhead)

your mom has 3 fingers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (posted up by JPH)

you think cottage cheese is made in a cottage
you're so dumb, you failed the iq test! (Both posted up by corb123)

your so tall that when you tripped on a rock on 5th avenue you got back up on 9th avenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (posted up by sonic209)

You're so stupid, when someone said, "your mamma is so fat she sits around the house," you thought they meant her fatness actually surrounds the outside of the house, but really they just meant she's just lazy. 
You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you. (both posted up by cruddybuddy)

you're so dumb you tripped over a cordless phone
your mum's so fat by the time she got out of the house she was already in the car. (both posted by OSW)

Yo mama so fat, when she sits around the house, she literally sits around the house. (posted up by jgu1994)

Your Mumma is so fat, sometimes small young children with wild imaginations will actually pretend that she may even eat them along with her lunch by accident or maybe even on purpose and they will away and giggle while teasing friends that they will be the one to get eaten if they do not run faster.
Yo mama so fat it is actually quite bothersome and you and your family should perhaps hold an intervention and introduce her to a reasonable diet plan.
Your mamma is so fat her cholesterol is probably very high and putting her heart at risk for health complications. She should see a doctor about this condition. (both posted up by Bob Loblaw)

Your mama so fat that she goes to the movies and sits next to everyone.
Your mama so fat that when she walked in front of the TV I missed a season of Friends.
Your mama so fat you could slap her ass and ride the waves.
Your mama so fat she has to wear a watch on each arm cuz she covers two times zones.
Your mama so fat your family portrait is an aerial shot.
Your mama so fat she has a sock for each toe. 
Your mama so fat she needs a hula hoop to keep her soks up.

Your mama so stupid she thought a quarterback was a refund.
Your mama so stupid she brought a spoon to the Super Bowl.
Your mama so stupid she brought a ladder to the Giants game to meet them after. ( all posted up by DarkAura!)

Your mama is so stupid, she got fired from an M&M's factory for throwing away all the W's.
Your mama's so fat, people make jokes about her. (both posted up by Westside)

You're so dumb, you raced a tree.
And lost. (posted up by scubersteve)

These are the ones I got so far. Post one up and I will add it to the list 
The list is getting bigger and bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EXCLUDING ALL DISSES THAT MAKE FUN OF ME


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 25, 2008)

You fight like a dairy farmer!






(Thumbs up if you get the reference)


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 25, 2008)

When you pretend to be someone else, you don't fool anyone for a second.


----------



## Urza (Feb 25, 2008)

You're such a loser, you make threads on gaming forums asking for disses!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 25, 2008)

You Bologna Bouncer!


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

your mom has 3 fingers


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 25, 2008)

I WILL NOT PUT ANY DISSES THAT MAKES FUN OF ME ON THE LIST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when I said that I mean dont say stuff Like URZA said!


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 25, 2008)

you think cottage cheese is made in a cottage


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 26, 2008)

your so tall that when you tripped on a rock on 5th avenue you got back up on 9th avenue


----------



## JPH (Feb 26, 2008)

testing area, much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. kirbyman123 -


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

You're so stupid, when someone said, "your mamma is so fat she sits around the house," you thought they meant her fatness actually surrounds the outside of the house, but really they just meant she's just lazy.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

You're so ugly, you look like Urza's avatar.


----------



## OSW (Feb 26, 2008)

you're so dumb you tripped over a cordless phone

your mum's so fat by the time she got out of the house she was already in the car.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> You're so stupid, when someone said, "your mamma is so fat she sits around the house," you thought they meant her fatness actually surrounds the outside of the house, but really they just meant she's just lazy.


A version similar that my friend told me was
Yo mama so fat, when she sits around the house, she literally sits around the house.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You're so stupid, when someone said, "your mamma is so fat she sits around the house," you thought they meant her fatness actually surrounds the outside of the house, but really they just meant she's just lazy.
> ...


*slaps forehead* It was a joke. I was taking the original joke and making it really absurd.


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 26, 2008)

You're so dumb, you create alternate usernames for yourself and then think people can't figure out it's you by looking at the IP.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(crappypappy @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> You're so dumb, you create alternate usernames for yourself and then think people can't figure out it's you by looking at the IP.



Yeah, that one was retarded. Besides, if someone really wanted they could just use an IP proxy.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Your mamma is so fat her cholesterol is probably very high and putting her heart at risk for health complications. She should see a doctor about this condition.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Your mamma is so fat her cholesterol is probably very high and putting her heart at risk for health complications. She should see a doctor about this condition.



Haha /me like.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG I have tons of these.

Your mama so fat that she goes to the movies and sits next to everyone.
Your mama so fat that when she walked in front of the TV I missed a season of Friends.
Your mama so fat you could slap her ass and ride the waves.
Your mama so fat she has to wear a watch on each arm cuz she covers two times zones.
Your mama so fat your family portrait is an aerial shot.
Your mama so fat she has a sock for each toe.  
Your mama so fat she needs a hula hoop to keep her soks up.

Your mama so stupid she thought a quarterback was a refund.
Your mama so stupid she brought a spoon to the Super Bowl.
Your mama so stupid she brought a ladder to the Giants game to meet them after.

Yeah.. I have Chuck Norris jokes too....

Don't ban me if I offend you!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Yo mama so fat it is actually quite bothersome and you and your family should perhaps hold an intervention and introduce her to a reasonable diet plan.


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 26, 2008)

you're so dumb, you failed the iq test!


----------



## Westside (Feb 26, 2008)

Your mama is so stupid, she got fired from an M&M's factory for throwing away all the W's.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

You're so dumb, you raced a tree.
And lost.


----------



## Austinz (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Your mamma is so fat her cholesterol is probably very high and putting her heart at risk for health complications. She should see a doctor about this condition.




LOL! We have a freaken winner right here, i get the inside of this joke, "she SHOULD", but why now, when shes got high cholestrial and is prone to eat the doctor, it would be very risky on his behalf to accept her. If anyone noticed, "Mumma" was spelt mamma, which is an insider joke for those who didnt notice


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Your Mumma is so fat, sometimes small young children with wild imaginations will actually pretend that she may even eat them along with her lunch by accident or maybe even on purpose and they will away and giggle while teasing friends that they will be the one to get eaten if they do not run faster.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 26, 2008)

Your mama's so fat that I can ride a horse.


----------



## Westside (Feb 26, 2008)

Your mama's so fat, people make jokes about her.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Yo mama so fat it is actually quite bothersome and you and your family should perhaps hold an intervention and introduce her to a reasonable diet plan.



Haha, I love your humor. It's no wonder, what with you being an Arrested Development fan and all.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Your mama's so fat that I can ride a horse.


QFT!

waaait... what?


----------



## Westside (Feb 26, 2008)

Your mom's such a slut, she's f*cking Matt Daemon!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo mama so fat it is actually quite bothersome and you and your family should perhaps hold an intervention and introduce her to a reasonable diet plan.
> ...




haha yours was my favorite so far. My favorite part about it was that someone didn't get it and told you the actual joke.


----------



## pasc (Feb 27, 2008)

Go and run against a wall !

ah and: Quite a bunch of yo mama jokes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to shove my foot so far up your ass, you are going to have to move it over to chew.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Your mom's such a slut, she's f*cking Matt Daemon!


Your mom's such a slut, she fucked god, and lied about having a number to call

...
Not funny?
Well, it IS a reference...


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 28, 2008)

Your mom's so fat, she turns around and people throw her a welcome-back party.  I've got to stop this...


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 28, 2008)

What's with the mama jokes? Let's get off the topic of moms...


'cuz I just got off yours

BYAAAAAAAAH


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo momma's so stupid that when she saw that a milk carton said "open here" she actually opened it in the supermarket


----------



## jammio123 (Oct 31, 2008)

how about your momma so hairy the only language she speaks is wookie and your momma so fat she complained about the hole in her doughnut


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

ya momma sooooooooooo fat that smaller fat people orbit around her


----------



## ebdynasty (Oct 31, 2008)

Yo momma looks like you but even worse
...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Your mamas so fat her blood type is gravy.

You're so stupid even the handicapped pity you.

You're so fat when you go out people think the moon has broken orbit.

You're so ugly your folks had to tie a porkchop to your neck to get the dog to play with you.

You're such a freak Ripleys Believe It Or Not already have dibs on your corpse.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 1, 2008)

your mum is so skanky that when i had phone sex with her i got an ear infection


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> your mum is so skanky that when i had phone sex with her i got an ear infection








 Pure class! I've never heard that one before.


----------

